# Midwest Haunters Convention 2007



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Greetings Haunted Industry!

The Midwest Haunters Convention is back for 2007 bigger and better then ever! We are pleased to announce many new activities including a Thursday bus tour and a new fantasy show. This year’s MHC will kick off on Friday the 13th of July at the Holiday Inn Worthington (located in northern Columbus, Ohio and soon to be a Doubletree).

New for the 2007 show will be a pre-convention bus tour on Thursday July 12th. This exciting tour will make stops at Ghostly Manor, The Haunted Hydro and a bonus stop at the Horror Hotel! Details are still being worked out but look for this trip to be a VERY affordable way to see three of the best haunts in Ohio.

Also new for 2007 is the introduction of the Midwest Fantasy Show. Running concurrently with MHC, the fantasy show will appeal to face and body painters, magicians, clowns, and balloon twisters. Information on this show can be found at www.midwestfantasyshow.com .

The whole weekend will be jam-packed with exciting events. Here are some of the things MHC attendees will experience:

•	The Friday the 13th welcome reception will kick off the weekend events. We will once again offer a bus tour that will include stops at Scareparts, Costume Specialists after hours sale, and, new for this year, The Gates of Terror! Jim and Marlana Walls will open their haunt for an evening of fun and entertainment!

•	Saturday and Sunday will feature a free 60+ vendor tradeshow for you to shop. Most of the vendors are cash & carry. If you are a vendor interested in showing at MHC please visit the website for more information. The vendor tradeshow is already starting to fill up!

•	On the educational side, MHC and MFS will offer over 45 hours of seminars and workshops from some of the top people in both industries. Take as many classes as you want for only $65 ($79 after June 1st). Registration opening soon.

•	After you are done shopping and learning on Saturday, drop by the Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars to watch our signature competition. Five teams will compete in a makeup competition to create the ultimate monster. The only catch is they don’t know what they have to work with until the competition begins.

•	Saturday night ushers in the Midwest Masquerade Party with dancing, food, costume contests and the infamous Miss Scary Midwest Pageant!

•	Sunday will be a day for more vendor shopping, seminars, and an auction. We will once again have live and silent auction items from our vendors and sponsors.


For more information please visit www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com or contact Barry Schieferstein at [email protected] or 614-361-1466.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Count us IN!!!!


----------

